# Yankee Candles



## Soaperman (Dec 16, 2007)

We love them so much we opened a business in the UK selling them. 

We travel to Florida every year and head straight for the Yankee Candle shop in the Florida Mall, Orlando. 

You guys are so lucky as we sell a Large Jar Candle for some $36 and I know they are so much cheaper in the US. 

One day, we shall retire to the US and hopefully it will be thanks to a US company for making it happen.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 16, 2007)

Soaperman, most of us are not real familiar with mass produced scented items such as Yankee candles. We make our own scented items. Some of us make soap, some body products, some candles & some make all of the above. That is why this forum was founded, so we could share recipes, techniques, etc. as well as just chat with people who have similiar interests.


----------



## Soaperman (Dec 16, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Soaperman, most of us are not real familiar with mass produced scented items such as Yankee candles. We make our own scented items. Some of us make soap, some body products, some candles & some make all of the above. That is why this forum was founded, so we could share recipes, techniques, etc. as well as just chat with people who have similiar interests.



Sorry Tabitha, only been here a few hours and trying to get involved. 

I do sell quite a few handmade soaps and stuff but just trying to find my feet here. 

If I have caused offence, I am sorry. 

No harm meant.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 16, 2007)

No offence, just wanted to make sure you knew where you were.


----------



## Soaperman (Dec 16, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> No offense, just wanted to make sure you knew where you were.



Had a good snoop and am still not too sure but will tread cautiously.   :wink:


----------



## Missjulesdid (Jan 17, 2008)

I live up the street from yankee candle. (45 miles) The last time I went to the flagship store I had to stop half way through because I got a bloody nose from sniffing all the candles. Next time I will go in the summer when it's not so dry, then I can sniff all I want.  I don't actually buy and burn the candles. I just sniff them...


----------



## WhiteLyeSoapCo (Jan 22, 2008)

*Soaperman*

I just want to say I LOVE YANKEES! I have a collection of 250 22oz jars. I have more Yankees than the local Hallmark! I get them for birthdays, holidays, and anytime there is a sale. My aunt has built a mock Yankee Candle store in her house. I have retired ones, new ones, and those most people have never heard of. Just wanted to say that I admire your busines of selling them and to let you know there are serious serious serious Yankee Candle lovers out there!!!!


----------



## Lane (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Soaperman*



			
				WhiteLyeSoapCo said:
			
		

> there are serious serious serious Yankee Candle lovers out there!!!!


I second that! When I make soap, my Yankee Dup scents sell very very well...


----------



## melissaroth (Jan 27, 2008)

I USED to love Yankee until I found better 

Here is a website you can go and search out other companies.  There is also a forum of melt buying crazy women (myself included), that know of every single great smelling candle company out there!

www.candlefind.com  click on "review board" to read millions of reviews.  Or click on "forums" to visit the message boards.


----------

